# Here's hoping...



## Malenkia (Sep 5, 2006)

So the position at the children's theater opened up. The add for a costumer was in this past Sunday's paper. Very odd, because I never buy the paper and for some reason this week I did. So I sent off my resume and cover letter. They need someone to start on the 25th with this season's first production (Peter Pan). My daughter is trying out, so maybe I'll hear a little something when we go to auditions next week. Part of me doesn't think I'll get it, I don't have a lot of shop experience, just a lot of knowledge and some shop training. I wouldn't be designing the shows, just running the shop and helping the designer for each show. Which is fine, I would actually prefer that. It REALLY needs some serious organization up there so things can run more efficiently. Running the shop, helping the volunteer designers and maybe doing a couple pieces per show would be ideal. But again, not a lot of experience...on the other hand, this is a really small area. There aren't a lot of people that would want this job. It's only maybe 15 hours a week, 2 nights (at least) and $11 an hour. Most of the people in town that do costumes for shows do it on a volunteer basis to help out, they already have full time jobs. There have been a couple people that helped organize part of the shop, but I don't think they have any sewing experience to go with it. 

I'm babbling....I'm nervous. This is what I went to school for and even though it's a little thing, it would be perfect for me. The hours would be perfect, I'm not even really concerned about the pay because we're used to living off one income so anything I make is extra. It's a paying costume job, around here, unless you're at SCSU, that's non-existant.

I know all I can do now is wait, but that is really gonna suck *L*


----------

